# Recent Fun



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Rode today, here's a couple snippets. Sorry bout the bad quality and lack of sound.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: nice!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Rockin! 
My ride was met with


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

hhahahahaha steve thats funny but yeah nice vids man why didnt you go way out there or is it deep


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dude it's a LAKE **** yeah it was deep.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL thats funny :haha:

Nobody else want to play in the fun stuff ? Just you and the other guy.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

nah there was 90-11 people there, but most were in the mudholes, rear of camera


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

couple recent pics.

heres stopped on one of the trails behind my house.









this place was really cool. i wish we'd have taken more pics of this. took every bit of 10 minutes to ride to the bottom of these quarry pits








there were two track ho's down at the very bottom, and when we were at the top they looked like tiny toys


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you would have had an exhaust snork in that first vid = ball flip onto seat.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha with all the exhaust snorks popping up lately we're bound to see this on video soon!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Dang IBBruin I hadn't thought about that. One more con for the exhaust snork.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

LOL, it's prolly gonna happen to anyone that has an exhaust snork sooner or later.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Kool vids man!!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

dang those vids are old! i was just postin a couple new pics, lol.


----------

